# Boat Motor Question



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have a 14' Alluminum Skiff that Id purchaced from Tracker Marine some years ago and I have an Old Johnson 2.5hp Outboard Motor.If the Old Johnson is still in great shape should I still use it or upgrade to something bigger.I m hoping to fish Rivers and Creeks in the lower part of the Chesapeake Bay.Im hoping to use it in some good Speckled Trout water.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Depends on how much your looking to spend. If you don't want to break the bank but still have enough to get around I prob suggest a 15hp or in that ball park.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

if it runs and has been maintained properly i would say go for it, it will be some what slow with that size and your gear but will be fine for what your talking about. It is better than rowing


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

I got a 14ft v-hull with 18hp evenrude on it and use it here in SC for same type fishing. I think i would look at least a 15 hp motor if you fishing alot. I fish down around Charlestion,SC and 2.5 hp take all day to just get some place.


----------

